# les volées (volée de personnes)



## Voce

Salve a tutti!

Questa volta ho difficoltà con l'espressione *"les volées"* nella seguente frase:

"A moyen terme toutefois,* les volées* actuellesd’une petite douzaine de pasteurs en herbe ne suffiront pas àcontrer la crise des vocations dans les rangs réformés".

Si tratta di un articolo sulla crisi di vocazioni nella chiesa riformata e sullo stato delle facoltà di teologia protestanti.

Non avendo idea di come tradurre "les volées" ho reso la frase come segue:

"A medio termine, tuttavia,* [?]* l'attuale dozzina di pastori in erba non sarà sufficiente a contrastare la crisi di vocazioni tra le fila dei riformati".

Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao Voce 

"volée" ha questo senso (vedere qui):


> Littéraire. Groupe de personnes qui courent ensemble : _Une volée de gamins traversa la place._


che viene da questo senso:


> Groupe d'oiseaux qui volent ensemble ou s'envolent : _Une volée de moineaux._


Dunque con "volées" + "une petite douzaine de pasteurs en herbe", vuole dire di manera un po' umoristica che non ci sono abbastanza pastori:
*"un petit nombre de, une poignée de,..."*


----------



## Voce

Grazie mille!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao DP e Voce,

C'è un'altra interpretazione possibile, originata dal tennis: la "volée", il colpo al volo. Data la presenza del verbo "contrer" (contrastare) nella seconda parte della frase, e *innanzitutto dato che "les volées actuelles" è al plurale*, propenderei per questa soluzione, anch'essa umoristica.

Comunque, basta tradurre come avevi fatto "l'attuale dozzina di pastori in erba".


----------



## fantoine

Bonjour à tous! Il est peut-être tard pour répondre à ce thread... 

Moi je verrais le terme "les volées" emprunté au vocabulaire militaire, et signifiant "les tirs, les coups".  

Décharge simultanée de plusieurs armes, de plusieurs bouches à feu; ensemble de projectiles lancés simultanément par plusieurs armes de trait; bruit provoqué par ce lancement simultané. _La volée des canons _

En français, on dit aussi: une volée de bois vert: _Série de critiques acerbes et violentes adressées à une personne._


Sinon, je vois même une signification religieuse (toujours dans la même veine du "coup"):
Branle donné à une cloche; son produit par cette mise en branle; projection dans l'espace de ce son et, _p. anal., d'un son émis par une autre réalité sonore.__ Synon. vol (v. vol1B 4).La Pèlerine, la cloche de Sainte-Anne de Sorel, s'évertuait à sonner: envoie une bordée de sons au Chenal du Moine (...), porte une volée à l'Île de Grâce, une dernière branlée au nord, puis tinte (Guèvremont, Survenant, 1945, p. 90).

A bientôt, bon travail!_


----------

